# Charlie Brown's new crew ( a story )



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie Brown hired two new guys to run the blower!
His forman Grommet got to meet them.
[url="


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a good laugh on this one, thanks I liked it


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it, thank you.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great figures! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

A little TOO much free time perhaps??

Love it!! Got a good chuckle out of it!! 

A necessity right now, for a few new 

health problems that surfaced this morning.


Now, Union rep said "Keep 'em" Supervisor said "Keep 'em".

What does RR President have to say?? Or is he/she over ridden by Union rules?


Can't wait for more!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KCHahn on 08 Apr 2011 03:21 PM 

What does RR President have to say?? Or is he/she over ridden by Union rules?


Not back from lunch with the Union yet!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Thing 1 & Thing 2 worked on Fathers day!








Film was taken !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAXxFnmbm70
They had way to much fun!!
See it does work!
Sean


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the idea of the blower as my track is under a pine tree. Do you have any more information on your setup you would care to share?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that was a great story.. lol.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

This might help! 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13257 
Sean


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

This particular piece of maintenance equipment appears to be fully automated and self sustaining, thus Thing 1 & Thing 2's presence would appear to be completely superfluous. Oops, my bad, on second thought, forget I said that. Don't want the Cat in the Hat to file a grievance.


----------

